# My first LONG ride



## Eilsel (Jan 18, 2009)

Two months ago my husband built me this beautiful bike: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=159872

Since then I have been riding about 5 days a week. I started with an 8 mile loop and have increased it gradually and now average about 15-16 miles on a day. On Saturdays we typically do a longer ride, between 20-25 miles. My time, speed, and cadence have all improved over the last 6 weeks even though the wind in south Texas can be very challenging.

Well, my husband, who is very encouraging and optimistic, signed me up for the Schlumberger Educational Ride which is a fund raiser for a local school district. They have 3 different routes: 30, 52, and 80 miles. He signed me up for the 52 mile. I was not as optimistic as he...BUT...

I DID IT! I rode 52.35 miles. Around mile 30 I was still feeling very good and knew I was going to be able to do it. I ate some pretzels and a half a banana, drank some water and geared up because I was going to face the wind for the final 22. 

And, the wind blew. At one point I was riding with a cross wind and it gusted hard enough I thought I was going to be blown over. But, I endured. When riding into the wind, I rode in the drops and kept my head down, concentrating on my cadence, breathing, and keeping my motion smooth. I had a good coach (my husband). At the last food stop, I had 8 miles left. I was feeling the distance, but knew I could do it...but about 5 miles of it was into the wind. I quit worrying about time and distance and just concentrated on keeping teh bike in motion. I sang to myself and when I finally turned out of the wind I looked down at my Garmin and saw I had 1.8 miles left. I couldn't stop smiling. I knew I was going to make it.

I have been overweight my whole life. I have always detested exercise and I lost 80 pounds through a gastric-bypass operation. I know that exercise is important, but I couldn't find anything I liked. Well, I've found it. Even when the wind blew its hardest and I was struggling the most, and my thighs were burning, I was having a good time.

I'm so glad that when I showed the slightest bit of interest my husbad JUMPED to build me a bike. I don't know the point of this post other than to brag and to explain how encouraged I am by this success. I don't think I'm ready for the MS150, but I'm going to keep going and maybe next year I'll to the 80 mile route with my husband.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Great going! You've got true grit. I see a future Jeannie Longo!


----------



## Jrmccain (Apr 11, 2007)

*Awesome!*

That is truly awesome. I could hear the excitement in your post. You have a lot to be proud of and a healthy future in cycling to look forward to! Way to go!


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

Congratulations! That is amazing progress in a very short period of time. Very close to a metric century.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Way to go! I remember the thread about your bike & glad to see that you are getting plenty of use out of it.


----------



## Becky Thatcher (Jan 4, 2006)

*I'm very proud of her*

She came through like a trooper. I'm beginning to feel like a bicycle owned by a fish. (that's a pretty obscure reference but it does mean something.)

Here's her picture at the crack o' dawn on Saturday. (note the saddle!)

Thanks to all for your advice and encouragement. I can tell you how much it means to her. A lot.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Eilsel (Jan 18, 2009)

I had to go look her up...WOW! She seems amazing. I would have had to start 20 years ago to come close to her...but I'll definately keep riding.


----------



## Eilsel (Jan 18, 2009)

He's right...it does mean a lot to me. I needed to brag about my little triumph and your comments have validated my need. I appreciate them.

Thank you for the bike, Honey!


----------



## Jrmccain (Apr 11, 2007)

It makes me wish my wife rode. Keep up the good work!


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Looking in good shape there!

Damn that's a nice bike indeed.

Stay safe and keep riding


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Glad you're enjoying the bike. That's an awesome ride you did. A half century ain't nothing to sneeze at. 

How do you like the SRAM shifters?

And what saddle did you wind up with?


----------



## Eilsel (Jan 18, 2009)

My new saddle is a Specialized Jett (143)

As far as the shifters go...I don't have much to compare them to. Sometimes I can't get them to shift to the big ring in the front, but by husband doesn't seem to have a problem. I have no idea what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Eilsel said:


> My new saddle is a Specialized Jett (143)
> 
> As far as the shifters go...I don't have much to compare them to. Sometimes I can't get them to shift to the big ring in the front, but by husband doesn't seem to have a problem. I have no idea what I'm doing wrong.


They might need a minor adjustment. Or maybe they need to break in.


----------



## Irighti (Jan 12, 2009)

*That is truely a really nice story.*

Gald you found cycling and enjoy it. Bests of Health and Happiness


Irighti


----------



## Eilsel (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm doing another tomorrow. I can't decide between the 35 mile or the 62 mile track. I'm on a time crunch tomorrow. But, I'm excited to get back on my bike. I haven't ridden all week. Work got busy this week.

Wish me luck!


----------



## cervelo-van (Aug 29, 2008)

Awesome!!! I know what you are feeling, I started riding last July after 40 years not being on a bike for 40 years last as a teenager. Last week I did a 103 K ride and I am still smiling. Friends have convinced me to do a 200K ride on April 18th, ouch.

By the way, late bloomers sometimes do very well. There was a woman called Priscilla Welch who never did a stitch of exercise, and was a pack a day smoker and started jogging at age 35. At 39 she ran in the Olympic Marathon in Athens and at age 42 won the New York City Marathon. At that age she also ran 2:26 for the marathon in London.


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

well done!


----------



## superjohnny (May 16, 2006)

Success is addictive. It's 50 now (and that's nothing to sneeze at to be sure), but 80 isn't much harder and 100 isn't too much farther than that and...

Congratulations, that's a big deal!


----------



## Eilsel (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for the encouragement. I did the 46 mile track on Saturday. I didn't know they had that until after I posted. I got very frustrated with some rude riders (not following traffic laws, not announcing they were passing), but I felt very good afterwards.

The first ride we left after the big groups...we were a little late. The one this past Saturday we left with a big group of people. I didn't like it. I like riding by myself, I think...or not with hundreds of others. But I do like doing these organized rides.

I like the rest stop with the bananas and oranges. I like the confidence boost of seeing others my size in spandex. That is vain...but true.

I like to see my husband beam, too, when he sees my beautiful bike. I can also see how pleased he is that I enjoy riding. 

I'm a kid with a new toy that I really, really like!


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

Congratulations!!

We have lots in common. I also lost 80 pounds (although I didn't get the surgery), started riding, and absolutely love it. I rode my first metric century (62 miles) last month. I think there is a ride report in the commutting, touring and ride reports section.

How do you like the jett? I just ordered one myself. Hoping it gets here soon! I got a new bike and moved my saddle over to it, but now my old bike, which I am commuting on, has the stock saddle and I remember exactly why I replaced it!!

It's nice to meet you. PM me any time! I bet we'd have lots to chat about.


----------

